# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Killifish >  Boraras from Bangkok

## NongOil

Loh,

I did check with the shop owner for Boraras sp. and she said she still have some. Then, how many of them do you want? I will confirm wih her and collect them on Sunday and pass it to Gwee on that day. 

There's any other thing you want me to pass it for you. Please let me know as soon as before Gwee go back. I will try to find for you  :Smile:

----------


## RonWill

> I did check with the shop owner for Boraras sp. and she said she still have some. Then, how many of them do you want? I will confirm wih her and collect them on Sunday and pass it to Gwee on that day.


NongOil, I'm not sure how Gwee will manage with his load but if the Boraras sp. are what I see in Kwek Leong's 2feet cube tank, I would be very keen to have about 10 small fishes in my mini tank... they are tiny but look so adorable and yes, so cute!!

As usual, I'll try to breed them if I can (I'm one of those who love to look at fishes 'doing their thing'). Can't imagine how tiny the hatchlings will be, but that's one of life's little challenges!

However if Sia Meng already has more than he can handle, then I won't impose. Perhaps that ought to be a good reason to bring my family to visit Thailand too!  :Shocked:

----------


## timebomb

> However if Sia Meng already has more than he can handle, then I won't impose.


You're too late, buddy  :Laughing:  

I've already replied to Oil's question privately and in my pm to him, I asked him to tell Sia Meng to buy *all* the _Boraras_ sp the shop is selling  :Laughing:  

I'm a greedy guy so you can't have any  :Laughing: 

Loh K L

----------


## NongOil

> I asked him to tell Sia Meng to buy all the Boraras sp the shop is selling


He might shock if he know that  :Laughing:  

I did check again about the exact quantity of Boraras sp. but she can not confirm now. I will let you know and ask for your confirmation again. So, Ron, you might not be disappointed If she has a lot of them and Loh will change his mind and leave some for you :wink: 

Loh, I wonder if you can let me know why you want to keep them in large number.

----------


## RonWill

> He might shock if he know that


Hi Nongoil, Sia Meng might be puzzled but the LFS person will be quite happy... shocked? nah... I don't think so.




> So, Ron, you might not be disappointed If she has a lot of them and Loh will change his mind and leave some for you :wink:


I don't disappoint easy because I'm an optimist and I never doubt Kwek Leong's generosity :wink: 




> Loh, I wonder if you can let me know why you want to keep them in large number.


I'm sure he has his reasons... and perhaps it might be to maintain, document, spawn and distribute them! Right... Kwek Leong?  :Laughing:  

hmm... on that thought, it's worth waiting for him to load the _boraras_ page! (and to keep it killie-relevant, he can say that these _boraras_ sp. are good killie companions!)

Personally, I think they're really cute and frankly, was surprised to know that whatever Kwek Leong has in his tank, were already adults!! That's small! (hence, to actually be able to breed them is gonna be tough!!)

Another reason why I'd have them in my tanks... urm... is to be tankmates to older killie fry of approximately the same size. It works with White Cloud Mountain Minnow (_Tanichthys albonubes_) and Spotted Blue-eye (_Pseudomugil gertrudae_), so I'm sure a _boraras_/killie combo will be a sight to behold.

... and before I drift too far off-topic, I'm sure they'll look nice in a mini tank full of moss.... whichever and whatever type of moss... (unlike KL, who's a moss-man, I'm a fish-guy... so pardon me if I don't get too 'mossed-up' :wink: )

----------


## hwchoy

Ronnie, if all you want is small fishes you can also try _Boraras urophthalmoides_ and _Boraras micros_, both are available fairly easily. I know that Fish'n Fishes (that new killi shipment place) has them regularly.

Come on, admit it, you're just vain, you want to have something most people don't have :wink:  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## timebomb

Hi, fellas,

I split some of the messages from the other topic about mosses and moved them here because we were straying a bit too far off-topic. Let's talk about the Boraras here. 

I initially asked Sia Meng to buy a hundred for me but when Oil asked me again how many I wanted, I thought I might as well buy more. They're very cheap and you have to have lots of them before they can make an impact in a planted tank. My request to Oil and Sia Meng was to buy all the fish available but I suppose there's a limit to the number Sia Meng can carry home. 

I would be happy with a hundred fish but if Sia Meng can bring home more than that, I will distribute the rest to those who wants to keep them. First priority goes to Heng Wah and Ronnie, of course as these 2 were the first to express interest. 

I have been checking out the Boraras in the local fish shops and I believe the ones in Bangkok are, as Nonn said, unindentified fish. They look quite similar to the Boraras maculatus except that they are smaller. 

Heng Wah, I know you have the pictures so I will appreciate it very much if you can post them here. Thank you.

Loh K L

----------


## RonWill

> Ronnie, if all you want is small fishes you can also try _Boraras urophthalmoides_ and _Boraras micros_, both are available fairly easily.


FYI, I've never kept any of the _Boraras_ species, so you can call me a 'boraras-newbie'.  :Opps:  




> Come on, admit it, you're just vain, you want to have something most people don't have :wink:


You call me vain??... heh, I think that's an understatement! If it makes you any happier, consider me pompous and gregarious as well!  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  but hey... who doesn't want something 'new and rare'?

urhm... but seriously, I'd like a small peaceful, non fin-nipping, less competitive feeder and nice looking fish that's grows slow and stays small!

BTW, how many _boraras_ species are there and do all the adults measure no more than 1cm??

----------


## hwchoy

hah, Kwek Leong I cannot understand how someone who can tell mosses and killies apart can't seem to tell Boraras apart  :Laughing:  does that mean I won't get my fish  :Crying:  

Anyway Ronnie, gregarious if you wish  :Laughing:  this is Boraras mania  :Cool:   :Cool:  and yes they are all about 1-2cm adult.

OK OK. The undescribed (not unidentified) fish from Thailand is named (rather uselessly) as _Boraras_ sp. (meaning some kind of fish belonging to the _Boraras_ genus but is yet undescribed formally). In appearance it look most similar to the _Boraras micros_ which also hail from Thailand. Unfortunately I do not have a picture of the _B. micros_. However I do have pictures of ALL the other five species so you can see that it looks nothing like the others.

OK, I start with the three species found in mainland Southeast Asia, a common theme is their shorter, barrel-shaped body (compared with the other three maritime species)_Boraras micros_ Kottelat & Vidthayanon, 1993 - swamp of Udon Thani province, Thailand._Boraras urophthalmoides_ (Kottelat, 1991) - swamp near Sai Buri river, Narathiwat, Pattani province, Thailand._Boraras_ sp. - believed to be somewhere in peninsula Thailand.The three species found in maritime Southeast Asia (Sundaic) have longer and slimmer bodies and can be found from the Malay peninsula through to Sumatra, the Sunda islands, and Kalimantan (not sure if they range into the Malayan side of Borneo island)._Boraras brigittae_ (Vogt, 197 :Cool:  - Bandjarmasin, Kalimantan Selatan (south), Indonesia._Boraras maculatus_ (Duncker, 1904) - Muar, Johore, Malaysia. note correct spelling is maculatus not maculata._Boraras merah_ (Kottelat, 1991) - Nataik Sedawak, Kalimantan Tengah (central), Indonesia.
Now for the pics click on them to get a bigger version.

*Boraras urophthalmoides*




*Boraras sp.*




*Boraras brigittae*




*Boraras maculatus*




*Boraras merah*

----------


## kennedy_ng

Can I get some too, if you have extra

----------


## timebomb

> Can I get some too, if you have extra


Sure you can, Kennedy. But we have to see how many Uncle Sia Meng can bring home, okay?




> does that mean I won't get my fish


You'll get the fish, Heng Wah, even if Sia Meng doesn't bring any home. I will give some to you from those in my tank, reason being I think your photograph of the _Boraras sp_ doesn't do justice to the fish. Your photography skills are never in doubt but when you took its picture, the fish was unsettled and skinny. Now, they are very healthy in my tank and have filled up nicely. If you can, I hope you will take their pictures again. They are beautiful Boraras and by virture of their smaller sizes, makes them great companions for other fish like killies.

Loh K L

----------


## hwchoy

yeeehaa  :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Laughing:  

can you all see the shape difference now  :Question:  actually I plan to retake pictures of all the _Boraras_. these pics were taken very long ago when the equipment weren't up to scratch. now I have better equipment, though my skills haven't improve much yet  :Confused:

----------


## timebomb

> these pics were taken very long ago when the equipment weren't up to scratch. now I have better equipment, though my skills haven't improve much yet


To think that those lovely pictures were taken with equipment that you consider not up to scratch  :Shocked:  Like I said, your photography skills were never in doubt but looking at the pictures again, I have to say you're a louzy fish keeper  :Laughing:  All your fish look like they are under-nourished  :Laughing: 

Loh K L

----------


## hwchoy

> All your fish look like they are under-nourished


for the sake of laying my hands on some of your well-fed and sexy _Boraras_ sp. I'll just pretend I didn't understand what you're talking about.  :Rolling Eyes:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## RonWill

> can you all see the shape difference now


Choy, thanks for the pics! They're all very nice fishes but would it be possible to resize them smaller for faster download? Not all the forumers here have access to broadband. (average size of each pic was about 50Kb! and I think a 300~400 pixel is a nice size for large thumbnails).

I saved your pics to my HDD* for personal reference, since I'll be looking out for them at the LFS. Did a brief online research on them and I think you missed out the _Boraras micros_'s pic.

Shape?? sorry... they still look the same to me!  :Opps:  

In terms of color, I think the _boraras maculatus_, _brigittae_ and _merah_ has it going for them.




> actually I plan to retake pictures of all the _Boraras_.


But could you feed them first? Kwek Leong's observation was quick and I thought these were just 'slim'  :Laughing:  

*Will not reproduce or link to your images without prior permission.

----------


## hwchoy

why online research? I did list the six species including the _Boraras micros_ unfortunately I do not have a pic of it as mine died before I managed to get a pic. I hope you managed to read all the text  :Exclamation:  

The three Sundaic species are all slim, the specimens in the pics are not particularly skinny except the last one (_Boraras merah_), they really ARE slim. In terms of colour, the _B. brigittae_ are really stunning in a school. If you have a large lawn of hairgrass or glosso, a school of brigittae or maculatus would be very very nice as they like to pick around the lawn for food. The merah on the other hand appears to prefer swarming near the surface.

If you're going to keep the pics or print them, you can click on the pictures (in the thread) and you will get the 1024×768 version, print them and bring them along for shopping because many LFS can't tell them apart. Be very careful about the reddish version of the first pic _B. urophthalmoides_ and many people confuse it with _B. brigittae_. Again the shape difference is very obvious if you have seen them in real life.

BTW you can link to the pics for forum discussion and so on.

----------


## hwchoy

Ronnie, these were linked to the photo-ID archive, so they're rather "better quality" so the details can be observed. There is supposed to be thumbnail in the species page, but unfortunately my webmaster have yet to get the site up  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## TS168

Thanks Choy, Nice fish here. i like those last 3 from indonesia. hehe. more colorful.
Just wonder are they abit aggressive as tetra? I used to have tetra with my shrimp and my shrimp sometime get disturb.

thanks

----------


## hwchoy

TS, they're about 1.5cm in size, how aggressive can they get?  :Confused:

----------


## TS168

> TS, they're about 1.5cm in size, how aggressive can they get?


Thanks. So it much smaller than the tetra. Because previously i try guppies and tetra, they are so curious that they go near the cherry shrimp and stress until the shrimp die.

Have my pregnant shrimp kill by one of the small guppy(1.5cm).
think it saw the egg & keep chasing it until she cannot take it & die.

Maybe i have to try it out and i will know. haha. Thanks.

Cheers.

----------


## Green Baron

Kwek Leong,
I would like to have some too in my planted tank if there are any left.
I like small and peaceful fish. Which LFS can I find Boraras spp ?

Gan

----------


## hwchoy

Gan, I understand Fish'n Fishes just restocked their _Boraras_ spp. but doubt if they will have the _Boraras_ sp.

----------


## CM Media

Hi guys,

Last night I received a SMS from Sia Meng mentioning that he may not be able to bring back so many fishes as he has too many thing to bring back from Bangkok for his family members. So guys, don't pin too high hopes on this..  :Crying:

----------


## gweesm1

Au,

Thanks for conveying the message for me. My wife turned crazy when we went to MBK. She bought lots of things and we need to buy a new luggage.

Guys

I brought back 200 Boraras and will be keeping 100 for myself. I am not able to carry more as they were packed in 25 pieces a bag.

KL please let me know when you want to collect.

Regards,

----------


## timebomb

> KL please let me know when you want to collect.


Hey, welcome home, buddy :smile: You didn't buy *all*? Awww  :Laughing: 

I can collect anytime. Just let me know when you will be free and I'll pop over. Too bad you didn't bring home more Boraras. Now that I've only getting a hundred more, I will have to charge.  :Laughing: 

Loh K L

----------


## Nonn

Loh, when I told you they are new species, you didn't believe me, now want 100 more !!!!!!  :Very Happy:  

I used to breed Boraras uropthalmoides in a small lotus pond - diameter about 3 feet. In the pond, there is one lotus, a few tape, some hair algea, and 3 pairs of the fish. I feed them dahnia once in a while, other wise they find their own food in their mini-natural habitat. I would find some small fry in the pond once in a while, I guickly net them out to separate pond and grow them there. Foolishly, I introduce some Endler's Livebearer into the same pond and I never get any Boraras fry again. 

Moral of the story? They will breed for you, you don't have to breed them. And don't keep them with any other fish if you want them to breed for you.

----------


## Nonn

Btw, Gwee it was brief but nice to meet you anyway.

----------


## RonWill

> Loh, when I told you they are new species, you didn't believe me, now want 100 more !!!!!!


yeah... he's greedy alright!  :Laughing:  Now I'll have to wrestle some off him (just kidding...)

Nonn, in your boraras mini pond, when they were breeding... are there any shrimps inside? While my 'fertile luck' is holding up, I'd like to give these little fellas a try too!




> Moral of the story? They will breed for you, you don't have to breed them. And don't keep them with any other fish if you want them to breed for you.


What about pygmy cory and ottos... none of these too?

----------


## timebomb

> Loh, when I told you they are new species, you didn't believe me, now want 100 more !!!!!!


It's not that I didn't believe you, Nonn but I'm a skeptical person by nature :smile:. I need to see proof before I can believe. It's so unlikely that there can be a Boraras that isn't identified as there are so many books written about them. I saw a few and read one in a fish shop which describes nothing but this group of fishes. The fact that these fish live in shoals and surely would exist in the thousands in their natural habitats makes you wonder why no one has classified this species already. 

The other thing that made me skeptical that the fish is a new species is the price the fish shop was selling them. I was in one of our local fish shops and they were selling the wild Boraras for Sing $2 a piece. The fish shop in Bangkok sold this new species for only 10% of that price. I'm quite surprised and puzzled by this. If the same species appears here, chances are the fish shops would sell them at much higher prices. 

I have 150 pieces of this new species now and I bet I can sell them to Ronnie and Choy for Sing $2 a piece and they would still pay up happily  :Laughing: 

Loh K L

----------


## hwchoy

there are a ton of fishes that are "new" species simply because the scientist hasn't gotten around to describing and naming them. and why, because their research grants, such as those given by FAO, are meant for researching fishes that will feed the hungry masses, not some tiny fish that will only bring joy to rich people like you who worries if his fry will go hungry or not  :Rolling Eyes:   :Laughing:  

so, just remember, "new" doesn't mean rare, and "no name" doesn't mean unidentified  :Very Happy:

----------


## TS168

HI Choy,

How do you manage to get your Boraras brigittae, Boraras merah and Boraras maculatus so colorful, as i could see the redness of the color.

I have some but they are not all so red. Most are slightly near to orange.

Please advise? Food? Environment?

Thanks

----------


## hwchoy

I notice the recent imports are all not very colourful. I had a batch of brigittae recently too and a few are very red but most are only so so. Try to give them a nice planted home and nice artemia to eat. One more way is to try keeping them in green water for a while.

----------


## TS168

Sorry choy, what is artemia? And how to get green water?

----------


## hwchoy

artemia = a sexier sounding name for brine shrimp :wink: 
green water, must ask Kwek Leong. He has this big cube tank which is impenetrable with green water, and his _Boraras_ sp. is very nice and healthy man :P

----------


## TS168

thanks choy, i now feed them with tubiflix worm. And i notice one of the fish will shake it body around another fish and follow it around.

What does this mean? mating? Not so fast right?

----------


## hwchoy

for mating behaviour you have to ask the sex guru himself, Ronnie Lee  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

I thought they are rather too small to feed on tubifex. also I hope you disinfect them properly.

----------


## RonWill

Teck Song,

I ain't no guru but just because the fishes go shaking, doesn't mean they're spawning. It could be 2 males doing their 'spar thing'.

Sometimes, as much as we'd like to observe, the actual spawning dance eludes us. I've never seen my White Cloud Mountain Minnows, Scarlet badis and Goa Killies 'making whoopie' but leave 'em with lotsa java moss and pull the breeders out after a week.

Give mild aeration in the breeding tank and you'll likely see some frys after 10 days or so. Plenty of micro-organisms will ensure high survival rate.

How difficult can that be? :wink:

----------


## felixe

Hi guys,

http://www.rva.ne.jp/gallery/gallary/gallary_dwerf.html
http://www.geocities.co.jp/AnimalPar.../7789/koi.html
http://www.petfarm.jp/gallery/charac...ima/minima.htm
http://www.cnet-club.com/price/rasubora_c1_1.html

I think that Japanese aquarists have a special talents  :Question:  in gathering and naming them. 
Hope you like these links.  :Smile:

----------


## hwchoy

> Hi guys,
> 
> http://www.rva.ne.jp/gallery/gallary/gallary_dwerf.html
> http://www.geocities.co.jp/AnimalPar.../7789/koi.html
> http://www.petfarm.jp/gallery/charac...ima/minima.htm
> http://www.cnet-club.com/price/rasubora_c1_1.html
> 
> I think that Japanese aquarists have a special talents  in gathering and naming them. 
> Hope you like these links.


gathering and taking pics, yes. naming them I'm not so sure  :Smile:

----------


## felixe

I agree with you.  :Smile:  

Actually, sometimes I wonder why I should immersed in the "scientific" things
far from the vulgar everyday world, "fish-keeping"  :Exclamation:  

Yes, some of them regarded as a carelessness amature,
but IMHO, they are just a serious aquarists, like us.  :Very Happy:  

p.s. 
If you have an intrest about this subject, here is an another link  written
in japanese language. You can translate it anyway, with the Babel fish or something else.

----------


## timebomb

Teck Song,

If you want to keep Boraras healthy, you have to feed them with baby brine shrimp or Daphnia. The former is safer as it won't bring disease to the tanks.
If you feed with tubifex worms, some of the smaller ones may not get enough food and die from malnutrition. 

By the way, guys, I'll be trading almost all my Boraras sp with Eco-culture. I probably bring the fish there this weekend, if I can find the time. Have to make space for new Killie arrivals.

Loh K L

----------


## hwchoy

> By the way, guys, I'll be trading almost all my Boraras sp with Eco-culture. I probably bring the fish there this weekend, if I can find the time. Have to make space for new Killie arrivals.
> Loh K L


Aren't you going to let your ardent supporters here (me excluded since I already skimmed ten of them from you, hee hee) have first right of refusal huh?

----------


## timebomb

> Aren't you going to let your ardent supporters here have first right of refusal huh?


Huh?? First right of refusal  :Laughing:  

Hey, this is supposed to be a Killifish forum so I would imagine the members here are less interested in Boraras. In any case, the reason I let everyone know that the fish will be at Eco-Culture this weekend is so you can rush down and buy the fish from them if you are really interested.  :Laughing: 

But seriously, although I don't mind giving my fish to fellow hobbyists, I rather give the fish to my favourite fish shops sometimes. Eco-culture has always been very supportive of this forum and I like to show them my appreciation by letting them have this special Boraras in their tanks. They already have 10, given to them by Sia Meng. But when I give them mine, they will have a shoal of a 100 at least. There are quite a few serious hobbyists who like to hang out at Eco-Culture and it would be good if they get to see this fish too.

Loh K L

----------


## TS168

> Teck Song,
> 
> If you want to keep Boraras healthy, you have to feed them with baby brine shrimp or Daphnia. The former is safer as it won't bring disease to the tanks.
> If you feed with tubifex worms, some of the smaller ones may not get enough food and die from malnutrition. 
> 
> By the way, guys, I'll be trading almost all my Boraras sp with Eco-culture. I probably bring the fish there this weekend, if I can find the time. Have to make space for new Killie arrivals.
> 
> Loh K L


Thanks Mr Loh,

May i know which type of boraras that you are giving to eco-culture?

----------


## hwchoy

> Thanks Mr Loh,
> 
> May i know which type of boraras that you are giving to eco-culture?


_the horse with no name_

----------


## MrTree

> I agree with you.  
> 
> Actually, sometimes I wonder why I should immersed in the "scientific" things
> far from the vulgar everyday world, "fish-keeping"  
> 
> Yes, some of them regarded as a carelessness amature,
> but IMHO, they are just a serious aquarists, like us.  
> 
> p.s. 
> ...


I think the comon names they assign, is far better than many Chinese naming.

For example(from the last link in your earlier post):
Japanese actual pronunciation
ボララス.ブリギッタエ = bo-ra-ra-su.bu-ri-gi-ta-e (_Boraras brigittae_)
ラスボラ.アインソベニー = ra-su-bo-ra.a-in-so-be-ni- (_R.einthovenii_)
アクセルロディ(レッド) = a-ku-se-ru-ro-di (reddo) (_S. axelordi_"Red")
ラスボラ.アギリス = ra-su-bo-ra.a-gi-ri-su (_R. agilis_)

Somehow we can tell they are trying to write the scientific name with japanese characters. In this hobby, the rest of the Asian countries are still far behind the Japanese. 

Urano Takashi-shi, he pointed out lots of mistakes and misleading informaition of _Corydras_ spp from scientific point of view. He would take some time to answer every question seriously. I enjoy reading his writting. He ahs lots of enemies but I supports him! I was pretty disappointed when the forum section was closed. 

Cheers,

----------


## hwchoy

we should not confuse the general hobby common name in local languages vs scientific names written in local languages. I cannot speak for the Japanese, but in the Chinese scientific circles, there are equivalent (roughly) mandarin nouns for latin taxonomic terms. For example

目 = Order
科 = Family
亚 = "sub" prefix
hence:
亚科 = sub-Family

some real examples

七鳃鳗目 = Petromyzontiformes
七鳃鳗科 = Petromyzontidae

also the "common names" are created based on the etymology of the scientific name:

稀有鮈鲫 = Gobiocypris rarus
黑尾近红鮊 = Ancherythroculter nigrocauda

The Chinese have a long and well structured scientific history. They adapt the western scientific terms into semantically correct Mandarin terms (mostly) rather than meaningless phonetic translation. It is much more difficult to do so (semantic translation) and harder to learn for people with poor command of Mandarin. I think for the scientific names (genus level) they simply use latin names. I have a cryptocoryne paper somewhere with the abstract in both English and Mandarin, will go and check it out see how it is done.

Do you know if it is the same for the Japanese?

----------


## felixe

I'm afraid I interfered with this thread subject about Boraras.
First of all, I am sorry for giving you trouble...  :Opps:  


Hi, MrTree. Nice to meet you.  :Smile: 

I'm not so good at japanese but also english  :Wink: . But I think that, that's
just a pronunciation problem not a misunderstanding of scientific names.
I heard that the Latins pronunciation have been an old headach for a long time
between the american and europian aquarists too.

As for my humble guess, the pronunciation of Latins in japanese is beyond their knowledge-base,
what is the main source and where they get the information about the fish or water plants.
The aquarist who are familiar with American uses american-style-Latin-pronunciation,
and the person who are familiar with Europians uses europian style.
(btw, the Roman Catholics use their own Latin prounciation... ) 
For example, 1 , 2 , 3 , 4 , ...

well..., to make a scientific names written in local languages(so called, native scientific names) is 
somewhat different from the matter how to prounce it... 

hwchoy,

Our Korean biologist also have the korean native scientific names just like 
the mandarin names you wrote. Japanese also have that kind of names.
In fact, Korean's scientific history of biology is very related to Japanese, at lease in taxonomy.

Japanese and Korean also use Chinese-characters in their language as usual even in their
personal names though their characters are somewhat changed and modified.

----------


## hwchoy

hey felixe, I am pleased to meet another hobbyist (unless you're a biologist!) who knows that the americans and europeans pronounce their latin names differently.

In fact this is the reason why the Chinese (and perhaps the Korean and Japanese too) scientific names are so impressive, because you need to understand the origin of the latin name in order to translate, rather then just pronouncing the syllables.

I understand that the european way is more "correct" but that would even be beyond a lot of scientist that are not specialist in the particular subject. For the other guys in the forum, "european" way of pronouncing scientific name is by the "root" whereas in the US it is acceptable to pronounce the syllables.

----------


## francis

> For the other guys in the forum, "european" way of pronouncing scientific name is by the "root" whereas in the US it is acceptable to pronounce the syllables.


Choy,Care to elaborate further on this .Thank.

----------


## hwchoy

> Choy,Care to elaborate further on this .Thank.


I'll try and find that article which gave examples.  :Confused:

----------


## MrTree

Hi, felixe
Nice to meet you too. 

Choy, I am talking about hobby level. Many of the Chinese name are originated from the 2300 species picture book published by a Taiwanese publisher. The book is originally written in Japanese.

By looking at the comon names in in the book or Chinese forums, I can't really tell which species they are talking about. However, when I read Japanese, from book or internet, for example: bo-ra-ra-su.bu-ri-gi-ta-e, I can tell they are talking about _Boraras brigittae_.

that's what i was refering "far better"

----------


## hwchoy

MrTree, that is very true. Even if I read the Chinese scientific name for _Boraras brigittae_ I wouldn't recognise it either  :Confused:  should translate to something like 碧氏小小鱼 hee hee :wink:

----------


## felixe

hwchoy, nice to meet you too.  :Cool: 




> I understand that the european way is more "correct" but that would even be beyond a lot of scientist that are not specialist in the particular subject. For the other guys in the forum, "european" way of pronouncing scientific name is by the "root" whereas in the US it is acceptable to pronounce the syllables.


Yes, I use "european" for myself, but when I point a finger at the fish
or waterplants to the other korean aquarists, I always use their common
name(pronunciation) which are mixed up with american + european + 
japanese + korean prounciation, not to lead them to confusion...  :Twisted Evil:  

(Once, I majored in animal science at the university, but now,
I'm just an another unnecessarily-serious-aquarium-nut. :wink: )

----------


## hwchoy

great! an animal scientist  :Smile:  now we can ask you for some clarifications (when it arise, you can relax for now)  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

BTW, I didn't catch your name, but welcome anyway.
And I'm going to ask this question, even though it is OT but I know the site owner himself would want to know: is that you in your avatar? :wink:

----------


## hwchoy

> Originally Posted by francis
> 
> 
> Choy,Care to elaborate further on this .Thank.
> 
> 
> I'll try and find that article which gave examples.


Francis, before I find the reference I had in mind you can check out felixe's second post, the examples: 1, 2, 3 and 4.

----------


## felixe

> great! an animal scientist  now we can ask you for some clarifications (when it arise, you can relax for now)


No way, not even dream about it  :Exclamation:  
I was the one of notorious lazybones of the class.  :Twisted Evil:  




> BTW, I didn't catch your name, but welcome anyway.
> And I'm going to ask this question, even though it is OT but I know the site owner himself would want to know: is that you in your avatar? :wink:


Ah.. sorry. I've almost forgot to edit my profile... Now you can see my real names.  :Smile:  

She is a girl that I dreamed of... (Please do not tell this story to my wife.  :Crying:  ) 
I met by chance to see her face on the web, but I don't know about her even her name.  :Confused:

----------


## RonWill

> Ah.. sorry. I've almost forgot to edit my profile... Now you can see my real names.


Welcome to the forum, Kim. I was about to remind you for an updated profile :wink: 

I visited the KCC you mentioned in the other thread but I'm afraid I don't understand the curly-wurly writing of the Korean Language... is there an English translated page?




> I met by chance to see her face on the web, but I don't know about her even her name.


What you said reminded me of my first encounter with the killifish... "_met her (the killie) at the Aquarama show, but I don't know anything about it, not even her name_" :wink:

----------


## Green Baron

> By the way, guys, I'll be trading almost all my Boraras sp with Eco-culture. I probably bring the fish there this weekend, if I can find the time. Have to make space for new Killie arrivals.
> 
> Loh K L


Just read this today ! Anybody know if they are still available ?

----------


## MrTree

> Just read this today ! Anybody know if they are still available ?


They were still in the tank yesterday afternoon.

----------


## felixe

> I visited the KCC you mentioned in the other thread but I'm afraid I don't understand the curly-wurly writing of the Korean Language... is there an English translated page?


Not yet. (but some other time ?) 
Korean language is very difficult to translate and understand even for me. :P 
Well, anyway you can translate it with Babel fish but it will let you down sometimes. :wink:

----------

